# Nips Can someone help



## mdm58 (May 2, 2008)

A re there 2 different codes depending on the device?
Looking in the Heart Rhythm Society book I have 93724 and 93642 are both called NIPS:


----------



## yvette31 (May 16, 2008)

93724 (pcr) Nips this is done with induction of Arrhythmia.
(must be performed in a specially equipped suite) Op/In Hospital setting.

93731-93735 is interrogation only 
(Can be done in the office because no arrhythimia is induced.)

93642 is nips for defibrillator with induction of Arrhythmia

hope this helps
Yvette


----------

